# Hogy lehet telefonalni a netrol.



## szecsanszky (2004 Május 6)

Sziasztok!Ma ratalaltam egy oldalra,csak annyi hogy le kell tolteni,es mehet a telefonalas.Raadasul elethu.Csorog,olyan edi.Probaljatok ki.
http://ui.skype.com/download.html


----------



## Zoli (2004 Május 6)

Én is használom, nagyon jó. Mellesleg az msn-n is lehet.


----------



## Lópici Gáspár (2006 December 28)

Ezekkel fel lehet hívni vonalas telefont? Nem ismerem a Skype-t, csak az msn-t, de azzal szerintem nem lehet vonalast hívni, csak a neten beszélgetni


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

Nekem is megvan a legűjabb verziója, amin telefonálni is lehet, de nem éltem vele, mert "credit" vásárlás után lehet használni! Akkor meg ott a vezetékes sokkal olcsóbb! 
(nekem felajánlotta a frissitést, ezen már van telefon)


----------



## Keszler Mátyás (2006 December 28)

*Skype*



Kinszi írta:


> Nekem is megvan a legűjabb verziója, amin telefonálni is lehet, de nem éltem vele, mert "credit" vásárlás után lehet használni! Akkor meg ott a vezetékes sokkal olcsóbb!
> (nekem felajánlotta a frissitést, ezen már van telefon)


A Skype nagyon jó, S-ről S-ra ingyenes. Én a S-t és a Y-t használom, csak a Y-nak nem kaptam meg a magyar nyelv beállitási lehetőségét.


----------



## kisfranci (2006 December 28)

Lópici Gáspár írta:


> Ezekkel fel lehet hívni vonalas telefont? Nem ismerem a Skype-t, csak az msn-t, de azzal szerintem nem lehet vonalast hívni, csak a neten beszélgetni


 
Az itt elhangzottaktól eltérően,
IGEN, lehet bármilyen telefont hívni,  amennyiben vásároltál kreditet.(ez a leírásban és a honlapon is szerepel, s a folyamata is a feltöltésnak)
A SKYPE-SKYPE közötti beszélgetés korlátlan időben és nem kell érte fizetni. (ez azt jelenti, hogy ha a te gépedre fel van telepítve, s a hívott fél szerepel a Spype-listában, akkor szabad a pálya)
Ha ne vásárolsz kreditet, nem tudsz más irányba beszélni!
A tarifák is fent vannak. pl.Kanada, Németország=4,90.-HUF/perc.
Ha tudtok ettől jobbat, akkor azonnal kérek értesítést, Ja, s a belföld és mobil is olcsóbb.
Persze fejhallgató, mikrofon, stb.(online beszélgetések a világgal megadott témákban is)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

Keszler Mátyás írta:


> A Skype nagyon jó, S-ről S-ra ingyenes. Én a S-t és a Y-t használom, vsak a Y-nak nem kaptam meg a magyar nyelv beállitási lehetőségét.


A Skypet használom én is, bár van amikor az MSN-n is jó a vonal! Attól is függ, hogy a másik félnek milyen szolgáltatótól van a net, nem? A Skype mindig tiszta, jó a hang rajta! A Yahoo a skypevel is jó!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 December 28)

Kinszi írta:


> A Skypet használom én is, bár van amikor az MSN-n is jó a vonal! Attól is függ, hogy a másik félnek milyen szolgáltatótól van a net, nem? A Skype mindig tiszta, jó a hang rajta! A Yahoo a skypevel is jó!


 
Hát nekem sajnos a sky-al is volt problémám hangügyileg :-( De hát hol nincs gond? A lényeg, hogy van és olyan távoságokat is elérhetsz vele, amelyeket lehet máshogy soha ;-)


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 28)

Nekem van ingyen telefonálós programom. Gépről hívhatsz vele vonalas számokat...kipróbáltam Az Orange County Chopperssel teszteltem 
Havi 100 óra ingyenes


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

Ila1 írta:


> Hát nekem sajnos a sky-al is volt problémám hangügyileg :-( De hát hol nincs gond? A lényeg, hogy van és olyan távoságokat is elérhetsz vele, amelyeket lehet máshogy soha ;-)


Mikor a fiam kint volt, Ő szokott hívni telefonon, akkor még nem volt internetem! Azt nem tudom, neki mennyibe került! 
Most könnyebb lenne, de remélem mégegyszer nem indul külföldre, hossszabb időre!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 December 28)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Nekem van ingyen telefonálós programom. Gépről hívhatsz vele vonalas számokat...kipróbáltam Az Orange County Chopperssel teszteltem
> Havi 100 óra ingyenes


 kérem, kérem, kéremszépen ;-)


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 28)

www.voipcheap.com


----------



## Ila1 (2006 December 28)

Puszedliufo írta:


> www.voipcheap.com


Köszönöm


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 28)

Ila1 írta:


> Köszönöm


Szívesen
Ha valami kérdésed lenne, csak szólj


----------



## Zsuzsika666 (2006 December 28)

Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!!!!!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 December 28)

Zsuzsika666 írta:


> Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!!!!!


Zsuzsika Zsuzsika értelmes és témába vágó hozzászólás!!!
Neked is BUÉK!


----------



## Tom (2006 December 28)

Egy cikk a Népszabadságból:
http://nol.hu/cikk/429436/

A következő honlap:
http://www.webcalldirect.com/en/index.php
Beírod a saját vezetékes számodat pl: 003634363892 ahol a 0036 Magyarország 34 körzetszám 363892 telefonszám, majd a másik rubrikába a hívandó vezetékes számot ugyanilyen módon, kattintasz a hívásra (CALL), kicseng a telefonod, felveszed, a Net összeköt a másik telefonnal és már cseveghetsz is. Ha letettétek a telefont, a számítógépen megszakítod a hívást (disconnect). Kész.
Ha regisztrált tag vagy, *300 perced van egy hétre*, a maradék idő nem vihető át a következő hétre, ha többet akarsz fecsegni, creditet kell venned.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 28)

Tom írta:


> Egy cikk a Népszabadságból:
> http://nol.hu/cikk/429436/
> 
> A következő honlap:
> ...


 
Ez ugyanaz, mint amit én írtam Csak más a link és a program neve


----------



## Tom (2006 December 28)

Aha, és még ezek is 
" a voipdiscount.com, a sparvoip.de, a netappel.fr, a freecall.com, a poivy.com, illetve a voipcheap.com,"


----------



## bodza99 (2007 Január 3)

Szerintem is nagyon jó a skype telefonálásra


----------



## Sziban (2007 Január 6)

Én a voipdiscount.com-ot használom kb. egy éve. Be kell fizetni 10 EUR-t és ezért 4 hónapig ingyen hívhatod szinte az egész világot (amerikai mobilt, magyar vezetékest stb.). Egyébként a 10 EUR is lebeszélhető pl. magyar mobil hívásokkal, SMS küldéssel stb. Órákat szoktam beszélgetni és nincs limitálva!!
A Skype-ban az a jó, hogy webkamerával együtt használva kész élmény!


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Január 7)

Megegy szavazat a Skype mellett. Tobb mint 6 honapja hasznalom, es mind hangminoseg mind videominoseg szempontjabol szuper.

En kredittel is hivok mo-i vezetekes telefonszamokat rendszeresen, es a dij kabe 4 kanadai centre (kabe 6Ft) jon ki percenkent, ami szerintem verhetetlen, mar ha a minoseget is beszamitjuk. Igaz viszont hogy Mo-n lattam a postan telefonkartyakat amik 4-5Ft-ot hirdettek percenkent kanadai hivasra - habar a szolgaltatasuk minoseget nem ismerem. 

Emellett a Skype nemsokara bevezeti a helyi szamokat is (mar egy fel tucat orszagra leteznek, de Mo-ra meg sajnos nem engedelyezettek) ami annyit jelent, hogy egy havi altalanydijert (CAD$30) akarki hivhat majd Mo-rol itt Kanadaban ugy, hogy egy budapesti telefonszamot hiv, de Torontoban csorog a telefon. Egyebkent a program magyar nyelvu valtozata is nagyon jo forditas, kivaloan megtervezett kezeloarculattal. 

Csak tanacs: erdemes egy fejszetet, sot egy kulon telefont venni hozza, mert ha a hangszoroid es a webkamerad mikrofonjat hasznalod, [email protected] a visszhang. Torontoban mar regen kaphatok Skype telefonok relative potom penzert (pld. CAD$26+tax: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2787274&CatId=0 , CAD$89+tax: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2484544&CatId=0 ). En az utobbit hasznalom (Keyspan VP-24A Cordless Skype VoIP Phone) mert ezzel setalhat az ember az egesz hazban/lakasban, es kicsorog mint a normal telefon.


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 7)

*Re: Skype*

Hali, Nekünk is van Skype és nagyon hasznos!
Csak ajánlani tudom!!! http://www.skype.hu/
http://www.skype.com/intl/hu/download/
Néha viszhangzik egy kicsit, de fejhallgatóval sokkal jobb.
Köszike a tippet, ami a telefon készüléket illeti, átgondoljuk. 
http://pcforum.hu/hirek/10370/Mar+kaphato+az+elso+hitelesitett+Skype+telefon.html
http://computerworld.hu/hirek_hir.php?id=42387
www.pixmania.com
http://aqua.hu/index.php?id=nyitooldal&
http://www.cyber.hu/

Üdvözlettel: M.T.E.


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Január 7)

2003mte írta:


> www.pixmania.com


 
Ez elso latasra valami kivalo valasztekot kinal, nagyon jo arakkal. Ha megkerdezhetem: vettel mar toluk? mennyire megbizhatoak? Idos csaladtagnak akarom ajanlani Mo-n, aki fel a netes vasarlastol, ezert kerdezem.


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 7)

*Re: Kérdés*

Hali Hahalman! Mi elég gyakran rendelünk webáruházból az interneten, 
főleg, ha jól megközelíthető helyen van az Ügyfélszolgálat, ahol az áru átvehető.
Konkrétan még nem ismerem a www.pixmania.com webáruházat.
Mi a http://www.cyber.hu/ -tól rendeltük meg a PC-t és jó véleményünk van Róluk, 
mivel tényleg azt a PC-t kaptuk, amit kínáltak a honlapon és tényleg olyan "jóóól" müködik, 
ahogyan az elő van írva. 
Üdvözlettel: M.T.E.


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Január 7)

Koszi a gyors valaszt!


----------



## SolBadguy (2007 Január 8)

Nem is hülyeség, de nekem még rendes telefonra sincs nagyon lóvém. X)


----------



## Kőri (2007 Január 14)

*Ingyen 100 óra*



Puszedliufo írta:


> Nekem van ingyen telefonálós programom. Gépről hívhatsz vele vonalas számokat...kipróbáltam Az Orange County Chopperssel teszteltem
> Havi 100 óra ingyenes


-------------------------------------------------------------
Ez nagyon klasz lehet csak áruld el légyszi hól lehet letőlteni,mert sajnos én nem leltem rá. ahányszor beirtam mindég ide az oldalra hozott vísza

Üdv Kőri


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 15)

Kőri írta:


> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Ez nagyon klasz lehet csak áruld el légyszi hól lehet letőlteni,mert sajnos én nem leltem rá. ahányszor beirtam mindég ide az oldalra hozott vísza
> 
> Üdv Kőri


www.voipcheap.com


----------



## Cornelius (2007 Január 24)

Tisztelettel jelzem, hogy Magyarországon belüli ingyenes beszélgetésekre két programot használok: 1.) VoipCheapCom 2.) VoipDiscount. Ezekkel mindenféle kredit vásárlása nélkül lehet telefonálni, de csak kizárólag vezetékes számokra. Utoljára tegnap beszéltem rajta, és ahhoz képest, hogy ingyenes, szerintem a minősége is megfelelő.

Üdvözlettel: Cornelius


----------



## Cornelius (2007 Január 24)

Azt majdnem elfelejtettem, hogy a programok szolgáltatója időközönként cserélgeti az ingyenesen hívható országok összeállítását, jelenleg Magyarország mindkettőben megtalálható. A programokra internetes keresővel lehet rátalálni, majd a pár megabytes programot telepíteni kell. Magyar nyelvű kezelési útmutató egyikhez sincs, viszont egyszerűek.

Üdvözlettel: Cornelius


----------



## feja (2007 Február 2)

Kedves Cornelius!
Ha nem veszi tolakodásnak, jelezném,hogy van ezen programoknak1.) VoipCheapCom 2.) VoipDiscount.
"magyarítása". Azaz a fő kezelőszervek megjelennek magyarul.


----------



## casuale (2007 Február 22)

szecsanszky írta:


> Sziasztok!Ma ratalaltam egy oldalra,csak annyi hogy le kell tolteni,es mehet a telefonalas.Raadasul elethu.Csorog,olyan edi.Probaljatok ki.
> http://ui.skype.com/download.html


Köszi az oldol ajánlását! Nekem ismeretlen volt.


----------



## Hegedusur (2007 Április 1)

feja írta:


> Kedves Cornelius!
> Ha nem veszi tolakodásnak, jelezném,hogy van ezen programoknak1.) VoipCheapCom 2.) VoipDiscount.
> "magyarítása". Azaz a fő kezelőszervek megjelennek magyarul.



Honnan tudom a magyaritást le tölteni?

Köszi


----------



## Hegedusur (2007 Április 1)

Ha wlan-os PDA-t használok akkor gyakorlatilag bárhonnan tudok ingyel telefonálni ahol van hotspot?
Próbálta valaki?


----------



## tyuty (2007 Április 2)

*[email protected]*



Hegedusur írta:


> Ha wlan-os PDA-t használok akkor gyakorlatilag bárhonnan tudok ingyel telefonálni ahol van hotspot?
> Próbálta valaki?


Most olvasom, hogy van ez az "ingyen telefonalas" 
Ideadnad a website-ot? Kosz....


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Április 2)

tyuty írta:


> Most olvasom, hogy van ez az "ingyen telefonalas" Ideadnad a website-ot? Kosz....


 
Tyutyi, ez az egesz fonal - osszesen 36 uzenet - CSAK errol szol, es majdnem mindegyik uzenet tartalmaz egy weblinket...


----------



## bolcsasz (2007 Április 4)

Sok erdekes infot megtudtam...koszi


----------



## F69 (2007 Április 8)

Egy ismerősöm valós telefonszámokat hív fel a www.freecall.com segítségével. Ha valakit érdekel próbálkozzon. Sok szerencsét !


----------



## Hegyikristaly (2007 Április 8)

három hónapja a skypet használom, nagyon megvagyok vele elégedve, Ausztráliábó ugyanolyan jól hallom a hívásokat,mint a szomszéd tömbházból.
A telefonszámla megfizethetetlen lenne, igy szuper.


----------



## jojo007 (2007 Április 15)

tyuty írta:


> Most olvasom, hogy van ez az "ingyen telefonalas"
> Ideadnad a website-ot? Kosz....



http://skype.hu/


----------



## proder (2007 Június 3)

*www.freecall.com - ingyenes hívások*

Sziasztok!

A www.freecall.com


oldalon láttam egy apró bejegyzést - mivel jópárszor használtam már az elmúlt hónapokban, ezért hadd írjam meg részletesebben a tapasztalatokat - a főoldalon beírva az összehozandó két *vezetékes *telefonszámot 00országhívó stb. formátumban (a beírólukak alatt is ott egy példa a nemzetközi formátumokra)

*2 és fél perces INGYENES hívásokat lehet intézni országok között 

minden további intézkedés, regisztráció, befizetés, programletöltés stb. NÉLKÜL.
 
*
Többször is működik egymás után is.

Ha befizet az ember nekik egy összeget, meg regisztrál, bejelentkezik, akkor egy órát is lehet beszélni hívásonként.

Pl. kb. 12,- eurót befizet, és van többféle variáció is, pl.

5-6 eurót rögtön levesznek belőle (bruttó/nettó összeg miatt írom így, meg mert most nincs előttem az olal), ezért viszont 60 napig, a telefonhívás kapcsolási díjként 5 centet számolnak, semmi mást (egy óra után megszakad, de lehet újra 5 centért hívni).

 Ezért viszont egy órán át lehet csevegni. Aztán megszakad. Tehát kapcsolatonként 5 centet szednek le. Akkor is, ha csak megcsörgeti az ember és a túloldalon éppen nem veszik fel.

(ezért érdemes szerintem először a főoldalon kezdeni a telefonálást - *teljesen ingyen* - és ha otthon vannak a keresettek  utána fölhívni őket a bejelentkezéssel, a befizett pár eurót fogyasztva és akkor nem szakad meg 2,5 percenként.



Vagy a másik variációban pl. magyarországi vezetékes (vagy német, vagy stb.stb.) hívható nettó 1 eurócent/percenként/megcsörgetett irányonként + 5 cent kapcsolási díj hívásonként.

-azért írom, hogy megcsörgetett irányonként, mert ha vezetékes számról vezetékesre telefonálunk, (tehát nem számítógép mikrofont használva - pl. jobb hangminőség elérése érdekében) akkor mindkét vezetékes telefonnál számolja az 1cent/perc díjat. Vagyis: *2 cent/perc + hívásonként 5 cent* kapcsolási díj *NETTÓ *- *bruttóban *tehát valamivel *TÖBB *- de még így is szerintem szuper kedvezményes...




Magyar (és sok más országbeli) *mobil *kb. 13 eurócent percenként (nem esküszöm meg rá pontosan) + 5 cent hívásonként de mindez ott van az oldalukon pontosan - halvány oszlopban az igazából fizetendő bruttó díjakkal.

Persze nem csak Magyarországra, más országokba is lehet így telefonálni, ország-táblázataikat szépen át lehet böngészgetni.

5 cent egy sms küldése is.

Angol felületű az oldal.

A két szám beírása után hívás gombra katt.

elkezd csörögni az elsőként beírt szám. ott fölveszi az ember, és elkezd csörögni a hívottnál is. Egyszerű.

Nagyon jó! Vezetékesnél, mobil telcsi hívásnál is nagyon jó hangminőség.
*
Mégegyszer: 2,5 perceket ingyen lehet vezetékesről vezetékesre "próbahívásként" intézni!

www,freecall.com
* 


Üdv!!


----------



## cica68 (2007 Június 11)

köszönöm szépen az ismertetést. Már én is használtam ,de nem tudtam róla ilyen részletességel.


----------



## coolice (2007 Augusztus 11)

Már SIP is elérhető, ami egy voip-s sima aztali telefonról is tökéletesen működik.


----------



## coolice (2007 Augusztus 11)

Nagyon sok szolgáltató van, csak rá kell keresni a neten, SIP vagy SIP Gateway vagy VOIP topic-ra.


----------



## godan (2007 Augusztus 11)

Köszönöm ezt kipróbálom


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 27)

Skypolni próbálok de nem sikerül!Segítség!


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Augusztus 27)

makraattila írta:


> Skypolni próbálok de nem sikerül!Segítség!


Attila,

Ugye azt te is belatod, hogy uzeneted tartalma alapjan nem igazan tudunk segiteni... Mert ugye, mivel is van *konkretan* bajod? A szoftware nem mukodik, vagy nem jelez a gep - vagy nem tudod mi az hogy szoftware...?  A variaciok szama kimerithetetlen, igy sokat segit, ha eloszor leirod mivel van konkretan problemad...


----------



## böbike (2007 Szeptember 15)

Aki már kipróbálta a skype fizetős részét, ahhoz lenne néhány kérdésem. Elovastam a tájékozatót, de némely dolog nem világos előttem.
Köszönöm, ha válaszoltok


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Szeptember 15)

böbike írta:


> Aki már kipróbálta a skype fizetős részét, ahhoz lenne néhány kérdésem. Elovastam a tájékozatót, de némely dolog nem világos előttem.
> Köszönöm, ha válaszoltok


En rendszeresen hasznalom a fizetos reszt. Mi a kerdesed?


----------



## böbike (2007 Szeptember 15)

Hahalman írta:


> En rendszeresen hasznalom a fizetos reszt. Mi a kerdesed?


 Köszönöm a segítséged.
Sok helyen olvasom, hogy olcsón lehet telefonálni skype-ról. Az ártáblázatot nézve, úgy látom, ha vezetékes telefont hívok, akkor igaz.
Mobil hívásnál, lényegesen magasabb a dija, a magyar áraknál.
Ezt szeretném tudni, hogy jól látom e ?


----------



## schramjanko (2007 December 2)

www.fring.com egy nagyon jó skype, msn kliens mobiltelefonokra. A mobilon be tudsz jelentkezni saját msn, skype jelszavaddal, és úgy tudod használni, mint a pc-vel.


----------



## Hahalman (2007 December 2)

böbike írta:


> Hahalman írta:
> 
> 
> > En rendszeresen hasznalom a fizetos reszt. Mi a kerdesed?
> ...


Bobike, bocsi, de a tabla csak most jelezte hogy valaszoltal, pedig nyilvanvaloan 3 honapos az uzeneted.
A mobil valoban draga, es ez joforman kikerulhetetlen, ti. minden altalam ismert VOIP szolgaltato azon probal nagyot szakitani.

Hallottam egyrol, amelyik az itteni 416-tal kezdodo mobilszamokat 'hazinak' azonositja, s igy lehetove teszi hogy Mo-rol Skype-pal lehessen hivni itteni mobilokat a hagyomanyos alacsony aron, de sajnos nem emlekszem a nevere. Amint beugrik, ideteszem!


----------



## Fredw (2007 December 7)

A német Betamax és klónjai nagyon jó áron adnak telefonos szolgáltatást. Részletes leírás található a http://www.telefonaljingyen.hu/ oldalon.


----------



## LogosIge (2008 Augusztus 5)

Az MSN ingyenes. A Logitech Fusion WebCam viszont olcsó - ahhoz képest hogy mennyibe kerűlt pár évvel ezelőtt. Ez egy nagyon jó webkamera. Mért ne lássa két ember egymást, pláne ha már régen elszakadtak egymástól? Viszont telefon hívásához a netről az egyik haverom a VOIP-ot használja - állítólag a jó ár miatt. Nem tudom hogy igaz e... Sőt, mintha arra is emlékeznék, hogy egy megadott óraszámig ingyenes.


----------



## BabszemJanko (2010 Szeptember 18)

JustVoip ugy mukszik hogy rateszel x zsozsot (x>12.5€ - 10+ado), es a feltolteskor kapsz 120 "freedays"-t, ami alatt a legtobb orszag vonalas szama hivhato. A ratett zsozso lebeszelheto pl. mobilra, a napok pedig halmozodnak, ugyhogy lehet gyujteni.


----------



## solkimcsavok (2011 Május 25)

1995ft/hó-tól tudok 43 országba korlátlanul telefonálni.
Ha érdekel írjatok mail-t.


----------



## baliz (2011 Szeptember 10)

mi a cím?


----------



## baliz (2011 Szeptember 11)

Valaki segítsen!
Hogy működik a skype. Addig értem, hogy feltöltök x összeget és lebeszélem vonalas vagy mobilra. DE, azt mondják igényelhetek számot... No, EZT nem értem. Milyen számot és hogy használom azt a számot és mire???
Légyszi segítsetek, köszi!


----------



## baliz (2011 Szeptember 11)

solkimcsavok írta:


> 1995ft/hó-tól tudok 43 országba korlátlanul telefonálni.
> Ha érdekel írjatok mail-t.


Hogy kell emailt írni? hol találom az email címet?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 12)

baliz írta:


> Hogy kell emailt írni? hol találom az email *címet?*


*
Nem csak e-mail, hanem privat mail is van a világon
Az illető nick-jére (nevére) kattintva kiválasztod a küldj privát üzenetet menüt.
De vigyázz, a tárgy rovatot is ki kell tölteni, mert anélkül nem küldi el a CH motor az üzeneted.*


----------



## baliz (2011 Szeptember 12)

''A Skype To Go számok könnyen használhatóak és szeretnivalóak

Skype To Go szám* segítségével előnyös áron hívhatja családtagjait és barátait mobiltelefonról. Igényeljen számokat külföldön tartózkodó barátai, családtagjai és munkatársai számára, majd mentse el ezeket a számokat mobiltelefonján (vagy tárcsázza vezetékes telefonról), így akkor is tarthatja velük a kapcsolatot, ha nincs számítógépe közelében.''

most mi van??
Ha számot igénylek akkor azon olcsón hívnak a mobilomon?? de ezt skyperól is megtehetem mobilon keresztül vagy akkor nem kell wifi??? A rokonokat azon a számon hívom a mobilon keresztül? ...vagy mire jó az a szám???


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 13)

baliz írta:


> ''A Skype To Go számok könnyen használhatóak és szeretnivalóak
> 
> Skype To Go szám* segítségével előnyös áron hívhatja családtagjait és barátait mobiltelefonról. Igényeljen számokat külföldön tartózkodó barátai, családtagjai és munkatársai számára, majd mentse el ezeket a számokat mobiltelefonján (vagy tárcsázza vezetékes telefonról), így akkor is tarthatja velük a kapcsolatot, ha nincs számítógépe közelében.''
> 
> ...


*A Skype To Go szám* igényléskor kapsz egy telefonszámot, amit a világ összes országában (pontosabban ott, ahol a skype szerződét kötött a helyi szolgáltatókkal) kvázi helyi számként lehet hívni és nem nemzetközi tarifatáblázat alapján.
Vagyis olyan pl. mintha egy másik szolgáltató mobilját hívnád.
Ez, főleg akkor hasznos, ha EU-n kívüli helyen tartózkodsz (mondjuk Ausztrália).
Ekkor ugyanis nem a klasszikus értelemben roamingolsz, hanem a skype végződéseit használod.
Nagyon leegyszerűsítve kb. ennyi.*


----------



## baliz (2011 Szeptember 13)

köszönöm, így már érthető!


----------



## zöszka (2011 Szeptember 16)

Ha valaki mobilról szeretne telefonálni, akkor is használhatja ugyan a Skype-ot, de ha a Viber nevű alkalmazást tölti le, akkor szinte úgy sms-ezhet és telefonálhat, mintha mobilhálózaton történne a kommunikáció, csak ez ingyenes (adatforgalom azért van). Elérhető Androidra és iOS-re is, illetve már fejlesztik a Windows Mobile verziót is.


----------



## picibucor (2011 November 28)

Letezik a Serval batphone nevu androidos alkalmazas, ami internet/telefon-halozat nelkul probal telefonos halozatot kialakitani. Azon alapszik, h minden okostelfonban van egy wifi adovevo, ami kulso halozat nelkul is ad es vesz jeleket, telefonszolgaltatok nelkul maga is tud egy halozatot kialakitani.
[HIDE]
honlap: http://www.servalproject.org/archives/category/serval/batphone
hozza hasonlo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3BgVknO9c8&feature=related[/HIDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3BgVknO9c8&feature=related


----------



## tocy777 (2012 Április 9)

Skype? XD


----------



## flexokorg (2012 Június 16)

A világ egyik legnagyszerübb programja. Sok sok embernek megkönnyebbiti az életét. Nekünk rokonok vannak a világ másik felén, és bármelyik pilanatban videókapcsolatot létesithetünk, hát nem csodálatos? Addig még nem volt internet, meg Skype, sajnos ez addig nem volt lehetséges.


----------



## rodymusic (2012 Július 20)

Skype, Viber


----------

